

Bitcoin Investment Trust - dustcoin
http://www.bitcointrust.co/

======
dustcoin
Given the 2% annual fee and the statement:

    
    
        Safely storing large quantities of bitcoin can be
        technically challenging and puts the owner at risk of
        being hacked. The BIT utilizes state of the art security
        protocols to store bitcoin on behalf of BIT shareholders.
    

I am curious if they are insuring against theft, data loss and other technical
issues that could result in the loss of BTC, and who is willing to provide the
insurance.

